# Instalador gráfico de Gentoo

## Arroba

Hola a todos...

Lo primero me presento, soy nuevo en el foro: me llamo Arroba y hace un tiempo que ando interesado en Gentoo.

Después de leerme los tutoriales de instalación y configuración hace unos meses decidí que era mejor esperar un poco a que tuviese más experiencia para instalarlo.

Actualmente uso Mandrake 10.0 y Windows XP en mi ordenador, y he probado Mandrake 9.1 y 9.2, y Xandros. Además, uso Knoppix cuando algo (o alguien  :Wink: ) me estropea la máquina.

El caso es que hoy he visto un anuncio en osnews.com del nuevo instalador gráfico para Gentoo basado en el de Red Hat, y me he puesto inmediatamente a descargarlo (no estoy nada contento con Mandrake 10.0).

Sin embargo me han surgido dudas, y por eso me he registrado,  para ver si alguien puede echarme una mano  :Wink: :

 · ¿Este instalador gráfico no es oficial, verdad? ¿Será seguro utilizarlo?

 · Como tengo problemas con mi conexión no puedo bajar los archivos imagen más que con programas que solución ellos solos los problemas de corrupción (BitTorrent y Emule, para ser más claro). El problema es que no todos los cd's están disponibles en esas redes, y mi duda es si es posible utilizar un cd de instalación precompilado para AMD XP y un cd de programas precompilado sólo para x86.

 · Como no tengo mucha experiencia, había pensado en copiar los archivos de Lilo, Xfree86-Config y fstab de Knoppix y usarlos en Gentoo si por algún motivo no consiguiese sacar adelante las partes que no hace el nuevo instalador gráfico por si mismo. ¿Puede haber alguna incompatibilidad?

Bueno, de momento con tres preguntas ya basta. A ver si con un poco de suerte consigo tenerlo instalado este fin de semana. 

Un saludo y gracias de antemano  :Wink: .

----------

## Xavyiyiy

 *Quote:*   

> Como no tengo mucha experiencia, había pensado en copiar los archivos de Lilo, Xfree86-Config y fstab de Knoppix y usarlos en Gentoo si por algún motivo no consiguiese sacar adelante las partes que no hace el nuevo instalador gráfico por si mismo. ¿Puede haber alguna incompatibilidad? 

 

El de lilo no te sirve.

El de el Xfree ami no me valió pero alomejor sí, aunque lo mejor es xf86cfg -textmode  :Wink:  y fstab ami me va perfectamente el de knoppix  :Wink: 

Ah! no olvides copiar /etc/resolv.conf o no tendras DNS's...

----------

## esculapio

Se puede combinar los cd, estos solo son optimizaciones, si utilizas el nuevo disco 2004.0 solo tienes que seguir las instrucciones del handbook(en ingles), creo que no hay instalador grafico disponible, por lo menos oficial y como la instalacion de gentoo se basa en las fuentes y en recopilarlos hay que editar a mano algunos archivos del directorio /etc, si no tienes experiencia con el kernel se puede usar el genkernel, para el bootloader te recomiendo el grub y debes tener la conexion a internet activa durante la instalacion porque a veces algun paquete precopilado puede fallar. En fstab solo hay que editar pocas cosas y en las X con xf86config en principio basta. Te recomiendo que te imprimas el manual de instalacion y el manual del escritorio, con seguirlos al pie no fallan. Saludos

----------

## Gentoosiastix

en mi modesta opinion, si le quitamos a Gentoo su "sistema" de instralacion,  creo que perdera una parte muy importante (la didactica).  Por lo que te recomiendo que te bajes los 2 CDs (Universal y Packages) del 2004.0  y tal como te ha dicho alguien antes, sigas las instrucciones (en Ingles) al pie de la letra.... tampoco es tan complicado.

----------

## fromooze

Personalmente creo que hay que acabar con lo de que gentoo tiene que ser difícil de instalar. Es lo que pasa con Debian; hay distribuciones basadas en Debian muy sencillas de instalar, pero sigue habiendo Debian de toda la vida y quien se la instala. A mi me encantaría una versión de Gentoo rapidita  y fácil de instalar. Dejar de trabalar en una instalación gráfica me parece que es como  abandonar el emerge ; está claro que íbamos a aprender mucho más si todos compilásemos nuestros paquetes a mano. no?

Gentoo sólo para los geeks? no creo que sea lo ideal. Si somos avispados veremos que Mandrake o Fedora son lo que recomendaríamos a cualquiera para empezar.  No sería una gozada poder ofrecer la gentoo-easy-way! . Del mismo modo que hay diferentes gustos para el kernel también los puede haber para la distribución:

-Gentoo-Nerd : Para los que quieran construirse un gentoo customizado desde los cimientos = Sólo herramientas para facilitar la construcción de un linux from the scratch

-Gentoo-Classic : Para los que quieran observar/entender/comprender/controlar cómo se va construyendo su gentoo y dirigirla hacia lo que el espera.

-Gentoo-EasyWay : Para los que adoren las teclar donde pone Siguiente

-Gentoo-Live : Para que veas lo que podrías estar disfrutando desde tu disco duro... esta tendría que mostrar el maravilloso XFCE4 ;)

Y muchos más gentoos que debería haber!  Para mí, esto es a lo que debe aspirar una distribución "perfecta" . Como me decía un amigo mandrakero,  *Quote:*   

> Sí, puede que no te molen las estrellitas... pero eso es porque no te has parado a mirar lo que hay debajo ;)

 

Es más, no me extrañaría que así fuese el panorama cuando gentoo cumpla la suficiente edad... que todavía es muy joven (pero con talento). Incluso que se tomase una dirección "comercial" me parecería genial; el modelo redhat - fedora me parece algo a tener en cuenta para el desarrollo de las propuestas de linux en el ámbito empresarial .

Puf, menudo rollo he soltado...

----------

## Overpeer

Yo prefiero u Gentoo didactico a un Gentoo facil de instalar. De hecho,  me encanta esta distro ^^

De las mejores cosas de Gentoo, es eso, lo que aprendes.

Un saludo.

PD: Personalmente, lo de el instalador de Debian me parece una mala idea. Distros faciles de instalar ya hay y buenas, que Debian y Gentoo se centren en lo que tan bien hacen, Debian estabilidad y Gentoo potencia (o al menos asi lo entiendo yo)

----------

## DarkMind

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Personalmente creo que hay que acabar con lo de que gentoo tiene que ser difícil de instalar. Es lo que pasa con Debian; hay distribuciones basadas en Debian muy sencillas de instalar, pero sigue habiendo Debian de toda la vida y quien se la instala. A mi me encantaría una versión de Gentoo rapidita  y fácil de instalar. Dejar de trabalar en una instalación gráfica me parece que es como  abandonar el emerge ; está claro que íbamos a aprender mucho más si todos compilásemos nuestros paquetes a mano. no?
> 
> Gentoo sólo para los geeks? no creo que sea lo ideal. Si somos avispados veremos que Mandrake o Fedora son lo que recomendaríamos a cualquiera para empezar.  No sería una gozada poder ofrecer la gentoo-easy-way! . Del mismo modo que hay diferentes gustos para el kernel también los puede haber para la distribución:
> 
> -Gentoo-Nerd : Para los que quieran construirse un gentoo customizado desde los cimientos = Sólo herramientas para facilitar la construcción de un linux from the scratch
> ...

 

estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

debe haber gentoo para cada gusto, seria muy bueno que hubiese un instalador grafico y que facilitara harto las cosas para la gente que no quiere perder tiempo haciendolo todo a mano.

en todo caso segun tu clasificacion soy un nerd... ya que contrui mi gentoo desde stage 1   :Laughing: 

----------

